# Ainslie Bullion



## clowboy (10 April 2006)

http://www.ainsliebullion.com.au

Hello all,

Has anyone dealth with these people or had any experience with them before?

Does anyone know of any alternatives to them (they are a gold/silver dealer, specifically I am interested in the electronic bullion account)?

Thanks


----------



## jerkywez (15 February 2011)

clowboy said:


> http://www.ainsliebullion.com.au
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> ...




Hey mate, i have dealt with them before, i buy gold and silver bullion from them, they are really great, excellent service and great pricing! I have not used an electronic bullion account, i would recommend storing it yourself.. Just for peace of mind.. Would recommend always storing it yourself doesnt matter who u buy from. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## Bullion Money (16 February 2011)

jerkywez said:


> Hey mate, i have dealt with them before, i buy gold and silver bullion from them, they are really great, excellent service and great pricing! I have not used an electronic bullion account, i would recommend storing it yourself.. Just for peace of mind.. Would recommend always storing it yourself doesnt matter who u buy from.
> Hope that helps.




I would also recommend holding physical over an electronic bullion account.
Being able to hold, touch, hug or kiss you're gold/silver before going to bed is such a nice feeling...


----------



## tothemax6 (16 February 2011)

clowboy said:


> http://www.ainsliebullion.com.au
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> ...



Yes bought some metal from them, have also seen their new 'invest in gold' billboards, so they must be doing well.
Note you can maintain a gold account with them, you do not have to collect the bullion.


----------



## Bullionbuyer (18 April 2013)

clowboy said:


> http://www.ainsliebullion.com.au
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> ...




I have bought from bullion dealers on three continents and Ainslie were the only ones who physically robbed me. They took me for over 3k. These people are thieves. They should be behind bars, not selling them. I would recommend you deal with anybody BUT Ainslie !!!


----------



## young-gun (18 April 2013)

Bullionbuyer said:


> I have bought from bullion dealers on three continents and Ainslie were the only ones who physically robbed me. They took me for over 3k. These people are thieves. They should be behind bars, not selling them. I would recommend you deal with anybody BUT Ainslie !!!




Please provide some evidence, or even some back-story to your claim here. I have been purchasing all my bullion from them, both over the counter and online purchases, and have never had the slightest problem, always polite, efficient, and friendly.

Anyone considering ainslie, you won't have a problem.


----------

